# Auger or Pintle Chain Spreader



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Just wondering advantages and negatives of both. Thinking about buying the new boss spreader and you can choose between the two. I think the auger unit has the vibrator and back lights as standard and its an option for the chain unit. We have a Fisher auger unit now and seems to work good.Thanks in advance.....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

If I had to guess, I'd say an auger would be stronger, especially if it is made of stainless steel.... chains rot over time and break. However, chain systems are typically made of off-the-shelf industrial type parts available at any supplier, where as auger units may be brand specific. Only have experience with chain type, and have broken a chain before...


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

I work on about 14 v-bed chain drive salter and in my 18 years only replaced one chain, because a shovel got caught in the chain. The bearing can be bought anywhere. If you get a gas engine make sure it's a Briggs and stratton.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Auger for salt and the best control, conveyor for sand and cinder. So it's whatever material you use most. 

Most augers are mild steel.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I looked into this a few weeks ago also---the new VBX auger is mild steel,specs say unloading rate at full bore is app. half of the chain drive but real life scenario says not quite that slow.There are 2 vibrators with the auger,you get none with the chain unless you pay for the upgrade.There is a removable tray with the chain so there's a way to reduce/eliminate salt buildup in the bed.Also as an upgrade with the chain is an inverted V baffle.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I looked into this a few weeks ago also---the new VBX auger is mild steel,specs say unloading rate at full bore is app. half of the chain drive but real life scenario says not quite that slow.There are 2 vibrators with the auger,you get none with the chain unless you pay for the upgrade.There is a removable tray with the chain so there's a way to reduce/eliminate salt buildup in the bed.Also as an upgrade with the chain is an inverted V baffle.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

basher;1662797 said:


> Auger for salt and the best control, conveyor for sand and cinder. So it's whatever material you use most.
> 
> Most augers are mild steel.


I find I get more jam ups with the auger style vs chain. No sand here all salt.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just bought a new Boss with the chain. Dealer says its apersonel preference. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Digger63 (Dec 16, 2010)

From the customers that I have, the augar is easier to use and control but, If the material is wet the auger turns into a mixer. The material turns into a slush and won't come out of the end of the sander for the spinner. As you know shoveling out a fully loaded sander to get the augar isn't the greatest experience. I've gained alot of customers from other suppliers who treat their salt to the point it's too wet for the augar


----------

